# Zink Avian X LCD Turkey Decoy Give-A-Way



## WaltG (Feb 10, 2011)

Zink and Avian X are giving away 4 of their new LCD turkey decoys and a bunch of calls on their facebook page. All you have to do is like their page, click on the Sweepstakes tab on the left of the page and enter. There are ten different prize packages available. Grand Prize includes both Feeder and Lookout Avian X LCD turkey decoys, an Avian X Lifeline 360, a Zink Power Hen Slate Call, Zinks Triple Pak Diaphram Calls, Walt Gabbard: Hillbilly Man Music CD and a Zink Mossy Oak Obsession Hat.Good Luck!
www . facebook . com / zinkcalls


----------

